# Yahoo- Innovative treatments for bowel dysfunction (News-Medical-Net)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Twenty percent of all Albertans are plagued by symptoms of diarrhea, constipation, abdominal pain, bloating, and gas. More than an inconvenience for many, these problems are rarely discussed in public, leaving sufferers feeling isolated. Yet bowel symptoms can be disabling, greatly impairing quality of life.View the full article


----------

